# My first Large Layout....



## weirdski (Jul 30, 2012)

here is a pic of my Anyrail track plan I created....any suggestion greatly appriciated...I built a 4x8 several years ago..It was the Worlds Greatest Hobby track plan...I took that basic plan and morphed it into this monster...5x15 for my garage...its all level, not too knowledgable on how to do cookie cuter benchwork or any of that fancy stuff...I am using Atlas code 100 n/s track, but have some older tyco 18" steel rail straights in some places...I know it oxidizes real bad but will just have to keep it clean...trying to keep cost down to keep momma happy..anyway, gotta come up with 5 #4 left and 5 #4 right turnouts...they aint cheap...also 1 left snap and 1 right snap turnout...then all my track will be here and the next step is to clean out the garage and get started on the benchwork..this is gonna be fun...










I hope this works.....


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hello looks good what size loco's are you planning to run ?
don't get court out like i did with one of my loco's dont like turns under 21"
the loco goes around 18' but the back of the loco swings out to wide witch derails whats hook up to it are you going to flex track ? 
you want to get some of theses TRACKSETTA :thumbsup:


----------



## weirdski (Jul 30, 2012)

I have one GP38-2 that will run anywhere and I have one DD40X and a SD45T-2 both of those should be ok on the 22" curves...everything will be DCC...this is my first DCC layout too...lots of fun...


----------



## Grbauc (Dec 13, 2012)

*nice!*

Looks nice your plan looks like a awesome amount of fun.. Its going to be fun watching you progress. keep up the good work looks good


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

Track plan looks nice, look forward to seeing your progress. One thing you might consider changing is that little S curve you have in there, might have problems with longer cars and such. Im by far any kind of expert on the matter, just thought Id point it out


----------

